# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Hurricane updates?

## takinitslow

Has anyone talked to anyone on that end of the island? I saw Great Huts evacuated all its guests. Just wondering haw bad its gotten?

----------


## *vi*

Takinitslow, I'm waiting to hear from a couple of people.  No replies from anyone yet.  I'll post as soon as I have any news.

----------


## takinitslow

Thanks VI I don't want my place to stay in feb to blow away

----------


## Vince

I talked to mi fren. (on da other side of the island) Talked to him last night, the community guys had just finished helping everyone out. Now it's tyme for a spliff and looking at the skies mon! We alright boss! So I told him I would call him at noon today. He just got off the roof of his house on making it tighty. Then he is going to go check on Mon and the rest of the community. He said it was light rain at noon. I'll call ya tonight Boss! Praying for safety for our loved ones in Jamaica! I wish I was there to help before, during and after the storm. I'm IN!

----------


## *vi*

*Takinitslow*, The caretaker said things are calm right now, but expecting weather conditions to get worse as the day goes on.  He said he knows they will get bad weather, but not as bad if it were a direct hit.  He also feels grateful the area is not a low lying area and they havent experienced any flooding yet.  He is, however, concerned about losing power and worries if that happens they will be without current for a long time.  Is your place on the beach?  

Thanks for the update, *Vince*.  "Now it's tyme for a spliff and looking at the skies mon!"  Yeah, stay calm and wait.  Like you, Im keeping all of those countries, especially Haiti, in my prayers.

"I wish I was there to help before, during and after the storm. I'm IN!"  me too *Vince*, me too

----------

